# CIPS ISP certification



## ourcanadavisa (Aug 18, 2017)

My NOC is 2173.Please let me know the process if anyone have already done the CIPS ISP certification. I have already completed the WES evaluation and I have over 10 years of experience.Someone suggested, Education Plus Experience is the right one.

Can you please guide me?


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

*In the same boat.*



ourcanadavisa said:


> My NOC is 2173.Please let me know the process if anyone have already done the CIPS ISP certification. I have already completed the WES evaluation and I have over 10 years of experience.Someone suggested, Education Plus Experience is the right one.
> 
> Can you please guide me?



I'm in the same boat mate! 

At the moment I'm filling-in the ISP education and experience forms and I'm about to send an email to CIPS asking them whether the ECA I obtained lately is sufficient or do I have to send my transcripts again to them.

What made me so confused is the following statement I found in the Education & Experience application. I said to myself: "Oh no! Not again" -- I did the same exact thing to obtain my ECA ... LOL

Good luck mate.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ourcanadavisa said:


> My NOC is 2173.Please let me know the process if anyone have already done the CIPS ISP certification. I have already completed the WES evaluation and I have over 10 years of experience.Someone suggested, Education Plus Experience is the right one.
> 
> Can you please guide me?



That seems to be an industry certification and is thus unlikely to be considered as education.


----------



## ourcanadavisa (Aug 18, 2017)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> I'm in the same boat mate!
> 
> At the moment I'm filling-in the ISP education and experience forms and I'm about to send an email to CIPS asking them whether the ECA I obtained lately is sufficient or do I have to send my transcripts again to them.
> 
> ...


Please share the details if you get any clarity. Thanks in advance.


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

ourcanadavisa said:


> Please share the details if you get any clarity. Thanks in advance.


 Will do mate! 

Have a good one...:tea:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> ourcanadavisa said:
> 
> 
> > My NOC is 2173.Please let me know the process if anyone have already done the CIPS ISP certification. I have already completed the WES evaluation and I have over 10 years of experience.Someone suggested, Education Plus Experience is the right one.
> ...


According to the WES website:

 WES does not evaluate occupational or trade qualifications. For more information about IRCC immigration programs, visit the [URL="http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/index.asp"]*IRCC website*.[/URL]


----------

